# State Fair Archery Club, Sedalia, Mo 2013 Schedule



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## dcdcss (Oct 19, 2010)

We are going to have a Shoot on Easter Weekend.

Shoot Sat. March 30th sign in 7 - 10:30 or 
Sun. March 31st sign in from 11 - 2 
Trophies Sun. no later than 5 
( we will hold trophies til April 14th Shoot, if not present )


----------



## dcdcss (Oct 19, 2010)

We have decided to move our April 14th shoot to Sat. April 13th.
Sign in from 7 - 11
Trophies shortly after 3


----------

